# Snowboarding in April... Where to go?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Evizzle said:


> Just got back from Denver, had an amazing time snowboarding, but I didn't get my fix for the season yet. Where, if anywhere, can I board in North America in April with decent snow?


PNW can provide on occasion.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Evizzle said:


> Just got back from Denver, had an amazing time snowboarding, but I didn't get my fix for the season yet. Where, if anywhere, can I board in North America in April with decent snow?


How far into April are you talking?


----------



## Evizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

irrballsac said:


> How far into April are you talking?


Probably the 7th or 8th for 3-4 days.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

JayPeak VT last day last year was April 28th.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Almost everywhere in CO is open fer the first two weeks of April.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Colorado will be open. With the solid base we have sun or snow it should be great. Jackson or Utah would probably not be a bad call either. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

What about mt. Baker?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You looking for powder in april or corn/spring shredding? Mt. Bachelor was open until Memorial day last year. Fun wet corn surfing to be had. If your looking for powder, there's no telling where it could fall. It varies every season. Point, shoot, aim, hope.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Nakiska is open until end of April, Lake Louise early May, Sunshine May 24...

Hit 1' of fluffy powder in early May a couple years ago at Lake Louise. Fluffy powder up top (and 0 degrees), beers and good times at the bottom (and +10 degrees!!!) :yahoo:


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

april 13th at white pass, wa. we had a few pow days last year in april.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

April...there's always snow...but wut do u call decent...pow, fresh, packed, corn, iced groomers any and all are possible.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty rare that Colorado gets rain in April. Lots of snow in April the past four seasons. It is not uncommon to get refrozen crust after a sunny day and the the temp drops well before a storm comes in. Those days suck and are the only ones I skip. For straight up spring riding California has that on lock down. Well when they have snow...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Memorial day a few winters ago










literally waist deep...









Ahh superwinter... I long for you to return..


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Its all good!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Ahh superwinter... I long for you to return..


I second that.


----------



## cbrenthus (Feb 12, 2014)

How about Tahoe? Just found out I have to go to Reno 4/14 - 4/18, but I can board the weekends 

How good are the chances, should I plan to board the weekend before, the weekend after, or both?


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Ha. I just booked a flight into Seattle for the 5th to 9th. I'm gonna hit up a few places out there those days. I've got a bad itch.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

irrballsac said:


> Ha. I just booked a flight into Seattle for the 5th to 9th. I'm gonna hit up a few places out there those days. I've got a bad itch.


Bakes is only open 4,5,and 6....fri, sat, sun in April


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Bakes is only open 4,5,and 6....fri, sat, sun in April


And Stevens pass, crystal mountain?


----------



## Kpaulmert (Feb 14, 2012)

What's everyone think about Big White from the second to the sixth of April. I just got pricing from them and it's pretty reasonable. Just worried about weather.


----------



## Kpaulmert (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm assuming Banff would be a better bet but more expensive.


----------



## Ravaging Rami (Mar 11, 2014)

*Midwest has good snow too!*

Depending on your location, Granite Peak in Wausau, Wisconsin has a great blend of everything. Glades, park, and plenty of shred-ready trails. They also do a great job with grooming and general up-keep of the hill.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my......... :huh:


----------



## Kpaulmert (Feb 14, 2012)

Just booked in Breckenridge for first week of april. First trip out west can't wait :yahoo:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Kpaulmert said:


> What's everyone think about Big White from the second to the sixth of April. I just got pricing from them and it's pretty reasonable. Just worried about weather.


Its only my first season at Big White, so I'm not sure, but the weather right now is good (daytime highs around -3 with a few cms of new snow every day)

Website says it will be open until Apr 13th. At the very least, there should be a good party vibe (loads of Aussies up there) with sunshine, bikinis etc 

Can always come down to the valley and hit the beach too


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone doing any boarding in the Seattle area the 6th, 7th, 8th of April? 
I think Sunday I'll be at baker, Monday and Tuesday are still open, but I'm thinking of Stevens pass, crystal mountain, or maybe whistler if conditions are right.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

East coast (Vermont) is having a pretty good extended season. 2 feet last week, a foot this week and its snowing as we speak. Would not be surprised if some resorts are open till may with the cold that were stuck in right now.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

i was riding the first week of may last year in NH, and if we keep getting snow like this ill be riding until june. but that is very unlikely because things deteriorate fast when it gets warm.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jackson is still pretty prime and they're still getting dumped on. I think they're somewhere around 450" for the year so far at peak. I went in late February and it was ridiculous! Check Stowe, VT too. It's a great time out there as well!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I assume no one is seriously suggesting that the OP travel to New England or the Midwest (for God's sake, the Midwest?) for spring riding. If (s)he lives in those places, (s)he already knows the conditions and is ready to travel and if (s)he does not live there (s)he should most certainly not make a trip to visit for snowboarding. I am not trying to demean those areas for locals, but they are not destination spots for snowboarding. I understand people drive for many hours and I get it, but if you are flying already fly West. One can usually get to CO/SLC/NorCal for essentially the same price and the mountains are infinitely better.


----------



## Evizzle (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, Kenai, I live in Minnesota. No way in hell I'm staying Midwest or going east if I'm flying this time of year. Just wondering where out west will give me good conditions in mid April.


----------

